# Sdraiata sulla sabbia



## maunat

Salve volevo sapere come è la traduzione della frase "Sdraiata sulla sabbia". Non ne ho la piu pallida idea. Mi potreste aiutare?

Oppure come si dice "dove tu sei sdraiata". Mi toccherà imparare lo spagnolo lo so.

GRAZIE MILLE


----------



## Red Frog

Senza contesto, direi 'tumbada en la arena'...


----------



## maunat

Ciao Red Frog,
nella mia profonda ignoranza di spagnolo pensavo pure io cosi.

E per la frase "dove tu sei sdraiata" diresti "donde tu eres tumbada"?

Grazie


----------



## Red Frog

Direi (anche se senza contesto è meglio non dire niente!):

"donde (tú) estás tumbada" oppure "ahí donde estás tumbada", dipende.......

Il 'tú' non è sempre necessario, ma dipende dal contesto, può enfatizzare. 

Comunque, vediamo cosa dicono i madrelingua.....


----------



## pattyfashiion

_Tirada sobre la arena _es otra opciòn...

Espero haberte ayudado...


----------



## maunat

Grazie mille anche a te!


----------



## gatogab

Otras opciones:
*Echada* sobre la arena.
*Tendida *sobre la arena.
*Acostada* sobre la arena.



> Direi (anche se senza contesto è meglio non dire niente!):
> "donde (tú) estás tumbada" oppure "ahí donde estás tumbada", dipende.......
> Il 'tú' non è sempre necessario, ma *dipende dal contesto*, può enfatizzare.
> Comunque, vediamo cosa dicono i madrelingua.....


Me encuentro de acuerdo.
gg


----------



## horusankh

gatogab said:


> Otras opciones:
> *Echada* sobre la arena.
> *Tendida *sobre la arena.
> *Acostada* sobre la arena.
> 
> gg


 
Salve Maunat,

Anche se è vero quello che dice Gatogab, e che immagino che vuoi piuttosto sapere come si dice in spagnolo di Spagna, vorrei dire che almeno in Messico usiamo soltanto "acostada" e "tendida", perchè "tumbada" no si usa, e per chi non ha contatto con spagnoli suona come "caída" cioè "caduta", e "echada" la usiamo, ma per animali  ("un perro echado", ma "un niño acostado").


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina tumbada tampoco se usa.
Echada se usa poco.
Se diría tirada, acostada, tendida.


----------



## gatogab

> En Argentina tumbada tampoco se usa.


 
Sé por cierto que en Uruguay se usa.
gg
PD
*Echada.*
*Tumbada.*


----------



## Estopa

En España usaríamos más bien los verbos

tumbado/a, echado/a, acostado/a, tendido/a

Tirado/a en la arena da idea de una postura "poco recatada"


----------



## 0scar

Estopa said:


> Tirado/a en la arena da idea de una postura "poco recatada"



Si, y además en bikini, en tanga, en toplesss....se me hace agua la boca...


----------



## Estopa

0scar said:


> Si, y además en bikini, en tanga, en toplesss....se me hace agua la boca...



...¡Ten cuidado con la arena, ya sabes lo molesta que puede ser...!


----------



## zipp404

A mí la expresión que me parece la mejor, es:

Acostada *en* la playa  [sdraiata sulla spiaggia], o
Acostada *en* la arena [sdraiata sulla sabbia]

No tienes, por fuerza y ley, que usar la preposición "sobre".  
Me parece que si la usas, le quitas la poesía a la frase, es decir, con "sobre" la frase no suena poética.

Espero que este consejo te ayude,


----------



## cunegonda

En España tumbada en la arena o a lo más tendida… mejor no usar tirada ¡cuidadito!


----------

